# TTRS quattro failure



## Doctor 911 (Jan 8, 2013)

Had to bring my TTRS to the Audi dealer today. Last week, the TPMS light started flashing and then said "system failure." Correcting the tire pressure and resetting the TPMS didn't help. Since then, the cat has been driving like it's a FWD car - tons of understeer in the turns and much less grip. Their mechanic determined that there was a failure in the quattro system and they are currently awaiting word from Audi technical service for further advice. Coincidentally, I updated the Haldex controller per the campaign Audi had for it. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I did the update too but no failure. However, there was a noticeable change in the car's corning character on track. The update has to be more FWD biased than before.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

I saw these two threads in the TT UK forums with prop-shaft and rear CV joint failures on the TTRS. Seems common on UK cars but I have not seen it here which is puzzling as I know people drag race here more than there.

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=381074

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=467458

While your issue does not seem as obvious as this, it is interesting. When you say less traction, what happens if you push the throttle more than three quarters of the way down in 2nd and 3rd gear? Do you get wheel spin from the front tires or a "push from the rear wheels propelling car forward"?


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

pal said:


> I saw these two threads in the TT UK forums with prop-shaft and rear CV joint failures on the TTRS. Seems common on UK cars but I have not seen it here which is puzzling as I know people drag race here more than there.
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=381074
> 
> ...


You mean Haldex failure 

Quattro very very rarely fails.

Anyway we had this on the roadster.

Sounds like either the rear diff is gone or the "transfer" box. Audi replaced both on the roadster, the box with the clutch first, and then the rear diff.


----------



## Doctor 911 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. Just got word - they're going to have to replace a pump in the Haldex system. It's going to take a while to get the part, so the car won't be fixed until first week of December. 
I was getting wheel spin on the front tires quite easily. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

dealer has reminded 3 times about the haldex update, i keep denying it, finally i had to sign something saying i am declining it and it shouldnt come up again


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

Is there any way to go back to the original programing after they have already performed the update? I had the update performed on my car and am not too thrilled with the results. On track I actually spun the front wheels under acceleration, 3rd gear (could be a 2nd gear turn but we all know downshifting is not really necessary in this car), coming out of a tight corner. That only happened once, but in that same turn the car cut power when I got on the throttle a few times. I had esp completely disabled (push and hold) and it was still cutting power. Not every time but enough times for it to be annoying. Stock power levels...

I had heard that the update is for power distribution off the line, I did not expect it to change power delivery in third gear corners.

Would the haldex race controller fix this?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Craac said:


> Would the haldex race controller fix this?


That is a very interesting question. Do you happen to have the write up from the dealer and the details of the TSB? If they reprogrammed the Haldex only then a sport controller should do the trick; if they touched the ECU, then I am not sure.


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

pal said:


> That is a very interesting question. Do you happen to have the write up from the dealer and the details of the TSB? If they reprogrammed the Haldex only then a sport controller should do the trick; if they touched the ECU, then I am not sure.


I would have to look, if not I will request a write up when I go in for brakes and a few other issues in the next week or so


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

pal said:


> That is a very interesting question. Do you happen to have the write up from the dealer and the details of the TSB? If they reprogrammed the Haldex only then a sport controller should do the trick; if they touched the ECU, then I am not sure.


I confirmed, no ECM involvement. Strictly Haldex controller programming was changed. I didn't care for the change on track either, Craac. I'll be getting the 3-way remote switching one from Santa, assuming she is getting all my hints.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Craac said:


> I would have to look, if not I will request a write up when I go in for brakes and a few other issues in the next week or so


See the link, your help is needed at post #66…

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6847328-STICKY-2012-2013-TT-RS-Production-Total-Breakdown-(VERIFIED-through-Audi-Of-America)/page2


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Haldex cars are no "quattro's"  not even close.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Haldex cars are no "quattro's"  not even close.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> Haldex cars are no "quattro's"  not even close.


Really? Thanks for sharing, we had no idea.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> Haldex cars are no "quattro's"  not even close.


Neither are R8s or B8 RS4/5s.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

R5T said:


> Haldex cars are no "quattro's"  not even close.


neither is the Aventador, it uses haldex.

fyi, "quattro" is a trademark name audi uses for torsen AND haldex equipped vehicles so you make no sense with your statement. 

for audi vehicles, all haldex vehicles are quattros but not all quattro vehicles are haldex.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Neither are R8s or B8 RS4/5s.


anything above A3/TT doesn't use haldex for Audi's

veyron is haldex beat that


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> anything above A3/TT doesn't use haldex for Audi's
> 
> veyron is haldex beat that


You may have missed my point. By his definition the R8, RS5 and RS4 aren't real quattro either. Haldex isn't the only non-Torsen diff that Audi uses but they are all quattro(TM)


----------



## Giancitopro (10 mo ago)

Doctor 911 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Just got word - they're going to have to replace a pump in the Haldex system. It's going to take a while to get the part, so the car won't be fixed until first week of December.
> I was getting wheel spin on the front tires quite easily.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Hi dude!, have you fixed ir repleacing the pump? Im getting the same issue


----------

